# Creative SB Audigy SE - Mic won't work



## Pookie (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,

I just bought myself the Creative SB Audigy SE soundcard since my old soundcard gives out alot of noice and scratching sounds when i speak on ventrilo..

I deleted the drivers for my old card, and downloaded the newest driver for the Creative card from Creative.com and plugged in the soundcard.. 

Everything works properly (as far as i know), but i wont get the microphone to work.. I've adjusted almost everything that can be adjusted, but it still wont work.

I think i know what the problem is, but i cant seem to solve it on my own. When i enter the Surround Mixer, i can't un-mute both the microphone and line-in at the same time. When i un-mute the microphone, the line-in will un-mute.. and the same happens when i un-mute the line-in..

It seems one of them has to be muted all the time. This promlem is for both the Creative SB options (surround mixer) and the windows sound options.

Is that the problem that wont allow me to get sound from my microphone? and how to i un-mute them both?


----------



## Pookie (Aug 4, 2006)

Okey, this post should be a sticky for sure..

I finaly solved the problem:
EVERYONE should know that Creative has totaly different colours for their connections, the mic-in IS NOT pink as its supposed to be. 

Pro Creative, very pro indeed.


----------



## chrissiebhk (Aug 11, 2006)

*Mic not working in Creative*

Pooky what color is the Creative mic jack? I am having the same problem


----------



## Pookie (Aug 4, 2006)

It's the blue one... I found out this after i run the "Creative Diagnostics" programme, and when you come to the step where you can test the speakers you press the button called "speaker labels", there you have a chart over the jacks..

Hope this helps, since Creative doesent =)


----------

